# Winchester 94 serial number confusion.



## GA native (Jun 5, 2016)

My Dad has an old Model 94 30-30 Winchester. I thought I'd do him a favor and order a new rear sight elevator to replace the missing one. 

So I go to Winchester's site and look up the number. The first three numbers are 271. So, it was either built in 1927, or it is a post 64' model. 

At Numrich, they have 20 different sight elevators... And none of them start with the 271 number. I'm not sure where to go from here, and really don't want waste a lot of time and money guessing which part may fit.

I'm hoping this is an easy one for a gunsmith. I can tell you that the slot for the elevator is around an 1/8". I think it is top eject. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 021 (Jun 5, 2016)

Google " Winchester dates of manufacture ". I believe it is about the third one down  once you pull it up. It is not always spot on but it's close enough to do what you're trying to do. If you mean that the number 271 is 2710xxx then your rifle should be a post 64.


----------



## GA native (Jun 6, 2016)

It's a post 64. I got my hopes up that it was built in 1927... but oh well. It's still a fine rifle.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jun 9, 2016)

Rear sight elevators are mostly a universal item. I say mostly because there are different thicknesses. If you look at Brownells you can probably find an elevator that is the correct thickness for your sight. 1/16" = .063"


----------



## GA native (Jun 9, 2016)

TrailBlazinMan said:


> Rear sight elevators are mostly a universal item. I say mostly because there are different thicknesses. If you look at Brownells you can probably find an elevator that is the correct thickness for your sight. 1/16" = .063"



Numrich had 20 different elevators to choose from, and I have one coming in the mail right now. I've always had good luck with Numrich and fiddling small parts like this. It's just hard sometimes to figure out which part goes to which firearm.


----------

